# Embossed Stamp Soap



## Ellacho (Jul 3, 2014)

Embossed stamp soaps for a baby shower :wink:.


----------



## Aline (Jul 3, 2014)

Beautiful! I don't know how you have the patience....


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 3, 2014)

Those are beautiful.  What a wonderful gift!


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 3, 2014)

Aline said:


> Beautiful! I don't know how you have the patience....



I know...I surely do need the patience when I make these soaps. I only needed to make about 12 soaps, so it was not too bad.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 4, 2014)

Another amazing job! I love the tiny foot prints. You just kill at this type art work! (I mean that in a REALLY good way, lol) :clap:


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 5, 2014)

Amazing!  

I am sure that the people who are going to receive these are going to love them!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 6, 2014)

Great Soaps ! Love them x


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 6, 2014)

I would like to mark my melt and pour soaps with my own logo.
Where is the best place to get personalized soap stamps from?


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 6, 2014)

Look at the itty bitty feet! Those are adorable and the colors are really nice, good job.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 6, 2014)

Sheila Pullar said:


> I would like to mark my melt and pour soaps with my own logo.
> Where is the best place to get personalized soap stamps from?



I am not sure where is the best place to get personalized soap stamp from but I googled it to see if any. May be you might want to check it out for yourself. 

Hope it helps:

http://www.rubberstamps.net/


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you for your help x


----------

